# 2013 Skate Banana vs. Carbon Credit



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been looking for a fun all mountain freestyle board.

I've narrowed it down to:

Gnu Riders choice
Carbon credit
Skate banana

The 2013 skate banana has a TNT base now, so would you pay the premium on it over the carbon credit?


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

The skatebanana is the softest, then the carbon credit. Riders choice is the stiffest, and has c2 giving it a more locked in feel, while the others have btx. I have both libs tnt and sintered bases. Not a whole lot difference in speed. The sintered is harder and gets less damage and likes frequent waxing, the tnt gouges more easily but is easy to repair with ptex candles with floro inpregnated base it doesn't need or take much wax. I ride in montana and hit lots of rocks.


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

So would you say, besides softness, there really isn't any difference between the Carbon Credit and the 2013 Skate Banana?

Also, I can get a 2012 Rider's choice for the same price as the 2013 Skate Banana. 

If you were me, and were looking for a an all mountain freestyle board that was easy to play around with, but wasn't too much of a noodle (I'm coming from a Whammy Bar which was too jib specific), which would you choose?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

guharon said:


> So would you say, besides softness, there really isn't any difference between the Carbon Credit and the 2013 Skate Banana?
> 
> Also, I can get a 2012 Rider's choice for the same price as the 2013 Skate Banana.
> 
> If you were me, and were looking for a an all mountain freestyle board that was easy to play around with, but wasn't too much of a noodle (I'm coming from a Whammy Bar which was too jib specific), which would you choose?


Go with the riders choice. Its still lively and if you know what you are doing it is still very buttereable/pressable. It would dominate the other 2 everywhere else on the mountain


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

redlude97 said:


> Go with the riders choice. Its still lively and if you know what you are doing it is still very buttereable/pressable. It would dominate the other 2 everywhere else on the mountain


I keep hearing that, but my only concern is size.

I'm 5'7, 125 lbs and fear that the 151.5 RC might be a bit too big for me to play with.

I also heard that you're actually supposed to size down these boards, which makes me even more concerned. 

Also, I'd classify myself as a beginner/intermediate rider. I keep hearing the RC is an advanced board.

If I were to get the Skate Banana, I'd probably get a 149.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

how old are you and where are you riding?


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm 22, and I'm riding on the East Coast/MidWest.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Hard to say what size would work for 125lbs, depends on how stong of a rider you are. They make the trs in short sizes, what size boot do you have


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

The reason I'm looking to upgrade from the Whammy Bar to something else is because the Whammy Bar feels a little too jib specific. I loved it in the park, but it just didn't hold up well on ice and everywhere else. 

A shop owner told me that the Carbon Credit would be more of a lateral move from the Whammy Bar. This makes me think that the same would apply to the Skate Banana because they're so similar.


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

walove said:


> Hard to say what size would work for 125lbs, depends on how stong of a rider you are. They make the trs in short sizes, what size boot do you have


I have 8.5 size boots. I'm not bombing down the mountain, I kind of prefer to cruise around, and only occasionally charge to keep up with my skier friends.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

guharon said:


> Also, I can get a 2012 Rider's choice for the same price as the 2013 Skate Banana.


The 2013 RC has the asymmetrical sidecut, but only some models of the 2012 RC have that. I think it's the ones labelled PTX and they have a different topsheet.

I have a CC and I like it, haven't tried the other 2 boards.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I also have a CC, it was my first board and I still use it from time to time....I love it.

If money is no object, why not get the RC?

Mervin nerds can correct me on this, but I'm pretty sure while the CORE of the Skatebananna is different, the TNT base is the same as GNU's CB397898745XNiner (no idea what it's called, but it's a silly name) extruded base. SO the carbon credit, essentially, has the same base. I've also heard the skate bananna is a bit softer than the Carbon Credit, which is not super soft at all.


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

My concern with the RC is that I'm a smaller/lighter guy (5'7 125lbs) and I'm worried that the 151.5 might be a bit too big to be playful.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

It's not too big.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

You are on the VERY light side of that board, weight wise. For reference I have an inch and 30lbs on you and I'd ride a 151.5 for playfulness. That being said, it will hold up for you at speed and steeper stuff...iono.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, any shorter and he's looking at chick boards :blink:

Like someone said, the Lib Tech TRS comes in shorter / narrower sizes, it's supposed to be pretty close to a RC (without the asymm sidecut).

EDIT:

TRS 148N
http://www.lib-tech.com/snowboards/trs-total-ripper-series/

Waist width is pretty narrow though (23.7cm), that may be an issue.


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

lo0p said:


> *Well, any shorter and he's looking at chick boards :blink:*
> 
> Like someone said, the Lib Tech TRS comes in shorter / narrower sizes, it's supposed to be pretty close to a RC (without the asymm sidecut).
> 
> ...


Alright, I'm not THAT short!:laugh:

The TRS is slightly out of my price range. 

I think it's looking like a 147 CC might be the board for me.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

That's a good choice because you're tall for your weight. The shape should make it a little more playful feeling as well.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

guharon said:


> Alright, I'm not THAT short!:laugh:


I was talking about board length 
The problem isn't your size, it's that you are too damn skinny.
Eat yo soup!

Didn't know the CC came in 147, that could be a good fit.
Again, careful with the waist width.


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

So if I went with the 147 CC, would you guys say that it's an upgrade over the Whammy Bar for more all around riding?


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Even at your light weight the 147 cc is going to feel loose and jibby. If you want a board that will be different then the riders choice is the better pick. Your going put on a little weight at some point.


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

The Rider's Choice seems like a board I could definitely grow with. I think I'd find myself wanting to upgrade in a year/2 if I got the CC.

I was planning on trying to put on some weight this summer - get to 130-135ish.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

guharon said:


> The Rider's Choice seems like a board I could definitely grow with. I think I'd find myself wanting to upgrade in a year/2 if I got the CC.
> 
> I was planning on trying to put on some weight this summer - get to 130-135ish.


You WILL find yourself wanting to upgrade after 2 years with the CC. I love my board, but already feel like I need something more after my 2nd season with it.


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

That's good to know.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Upgrading in 2 years isn't a bad idea either though. By then you'll hopefully have a better idea of what you like and have a chance to demo some gear


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

I think it'll just come down to price.

I can get a CC for 279, while I'm looking to pay near $400 for the Skate Banana and the Rider's Choice.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

You and Derp are both right.

I love my GNU CC, but it has become my early season board/night time icy shred board. I have since moved to other boards. 

However, at $280, that's a fucking fantastic price for a board that will, pretty much, do everything.


----------



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

I ride a 153 CC and I'm about 5"6, 130 pounds. For me its really forgiving and fun though at higher speeds it feels kind of sketchy.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Being a Never Summer fan, have you considered something like the Proto? More of a mid-flex but a true twin, built like a tank and will take you from all mountain to pow to the park. Something to think about. Shortest they make is a 152. Dont know if that would be too long for your feather weight.


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

So I picked up the Riders Choice today, but have a few concerns:

-It seems a tad too big
-The edges are rusted to all hell!! Should I be concerned?


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

guharon said:


> -It seems a tad too big


You won't know that until you ride it


guharon said:


> -The edges are rusted to all hell!! Should I be concerned?


It's most likely nothing, it'll go away on your first run.
In case it is really bad you can always return it and ask for a new one.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

guharon said:


> So I picked up the Riders Choice today, but have a few concerns:
> 
> -It seems a tad too big
> -The edges are rusted to all hell!! Should I be concerned?


what size is it? and the rust is probably just superficial. run a light gummy stone over it and that will clear it up.


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

It's a 151.5 - I'm 5'7 130 lbs (I gained some weight i guess)

Only problem is, I can't return/exchange it if I ride it.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

guharon said:


> It's a 151.5 - I'm 5'7 130 lbs (I gained some weight i guess)
> 
> Only problem is, I can't return/exchange it if I ride it.


That size sounds perfectly fine for you.

The rust is nothing, unless its eating through the metal (99.9% chance its not).


----------



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

guharon said:


> It's a 151.5 - I'm 5'7 130 lbs (I gained some weight i guess)
> 
> Only problem is, I can't return/exchange it if I ride it.


That isn't too big man.
I'm 5"6, 130 pounds and I ride a 153 cm and a 156 cm.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

now my 165 wide might be a bit much for ya!


----------

